# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  LAs paradojas de la reforma eléctrica. En lugar de bajar el recibo, lo sube.

## NoRegistrado

> El recibo de la luz en enero de 2015 va a ser, para un consumidor doméstico tipo, cerca de un 4% más caro que el de diciembre. Nada menos que un 18% más caro si lo comparamos con el mismo mes del año anterior. Es claro que estamos ante elevados precios que, en año plurielectoral, resultan anómalos.
> 
> Durante las primeras semanas del mes hemos asistido a una menor contribución renovable a la producción de electricidad a la habitual por estas fechas -desde luego, muy inferior a la del año anterior- hecho que, paradójicamente, ha propiciado que el actual ministro de energía, que sin duda será recordado por arrasar el sector renovable español, haya declarado confiar en él para que los precios vuelvan a niveles más asumibles.
> 
> Lo más curioso es que, en los últimos días del mes, la producción renovable (en particular, la eólica) se ha incrementado notablemente; pero, contra lo que esperaba el ministro, la caída de precios no está correspondiendo.
>  Veámoslo con un ejemplo: comparemos los días 28 de enero de 2014 y 29 de enero de 2015. Escojo éstos porque, como puede comprobarse en el gráfico siguiente, son eléctricamente muy similares: tanto la demanda como las producciones nuclear, eólica y solar son prácticamente idénticas.
> 
> 
> Resulta evidente que la gran diferencia entre ambos días es que una parte relevante de la producción hidroeléctrica de 2014 ha sido sustituida por térmica (carbón, gas y fuel) en 2015. Alguien podría pensar que el problema es que no hay agua en los embalses: nada más lejos de la realidad. Según datos del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, los embalses hidroeléctricos se encuentran al 76,6% de su capacidad, muy por encima del 66,4% medio de los últimos diez años. Nos encontramos, por tanto, una vez más, con una decisión empresarial de no desembalsar demasiada agua.
> ...


http://jorpow.com/2015/01/30/las-par...rma-electrica/

La reforma del ministro trabajando en contra del ciudadano y a favor de las eléctricas.
Vaya, no me lo esperaba...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

tescelma (01-feb-2015),Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## valeh

POr etsa razon, no se cuanto sentido tiene el contratar o elegir nosotros mismos las tarifas de gas y electricidad

----------


## NoRegistrado

Lo que realmente sube el coste es el aumento sin sentido del término fijo de potencia, que ha sido un atraco, y la permisividad del gobierno para que las eléctricas adulteren la subasta. Así como el timo del déficit de tarifa.

 Hasta que el gobierno no tome la decisión de nacionalizar o de controlar el mercado, estamos perdidos. Yo opto por lo primero, visto lo visto.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------

